# brake pads



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

i need new breaks and i want to buy new rotors and pads but i want to get some good brake pads what are some good brake pads to buy, and if there is any good rotors for a good price for a 91 240sx


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

CivicKiller said:


> i need new breaks and i want to buy new rotors and pads but i want to get some good brake pads what are some good brake pads to buy, and if there is any good rotors for a good price for a 91 240sx


Rotors you can just get AIMCO blanks from Autozone for cheap. Now as goes brake pads, what kind of driving do you want to do?


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

i need something thats goin to stop and not fade like tthe stock brake pads


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

get the hawk pads they last alot longer than stock pads.. that or get metal axxis

both are awesome pads.. i have my hawk pads i got from tire rack and after heavy braking etc they still not dead unlike my stock pads.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hawk, Axxis/Metal Masters, KVR, all are good. I use KVR myself.

Seth


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

Ok, so i'm going to get the Hawk brakes from tirerack, $61. I got some rotors and now i'm getting the pads.. that should be all, right?


----------

